# Vacuum Sealing



## bswim (Mar 14, 2012)

New to all of this :)

Can you vacuum seal as soon as it comes out of the smoker and let it age for a couple weeks that way?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2012)

bswim, morning and welcome to the forum.....  glad you stopped in and joined the finest smoking food forum on the web.....  There are great folks here willing to help with your questions and share their recipes for success...   Please take a moment and fill in you profile so we can better help you...  knowing your location for temp. humidity etc. provides good info to address your needs...  Now that you are here, your new addiction is starting....  enjoy the long smokey ride...... 

Now to the cheese.....  I believe you should cool the cheese in the refer at least overnight..... helps it mellow a bit and cools it....  warm cheese could be squashed under vacuum into something that is not appealing to the eye.... at least a couple weeks in the vac bag is recommended and longer is better, if you can wait....   Dave


----------



## bswim (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! I stopped by the roll call forum. Typed up a big thread. Clicked send, tells me there's an error and to retry it. Well it turns out now I have 3 threads. So I went in and edited 2 of them and reported them. 2 of the 3 got deleted but the remaining one was one of the one's I'd reported and edited down to nothing... LOL   sigh...................

Thanks for the help on the cheese. Didn't even think about the vacuum effects on soft cheese. Probably going to do some cheese in a week and a half.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2012)

Dave steered you right. Cheese needs to be cool before you seal it so it does not sweat in the package


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2012)

If you cold smoke it around 60ºF it doesn't soften or sweat.


----------



## bswim (Mar 15, 2012)

Well that shouldn't be a problem around here for a while


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 15, 2012)

If ya wanna get-r-done...  you can put in freezer for an hour or so and then seal it....

PS.   If ya like hard boiled eggs, deviled eggs...  boil up 3 or 4 then peel em and throw those in the cold smoker along with the cheese and give em a try...  YUM YUM


----------



## big dee (Mar 15, 2012)

I let mine set in fridge overnight, then I vacuum seal it. The two week wait is a killer. But well worth it.

Dennis


----------



## venture (Mar 15, 2012)

If there is no sweat, I don't worry about it.

Softer cheeses like Mozz might benefit from a nite in the fridge.

With some other things, I freeze or at least partially freeze.  The suction can squash things you don't want squashed otherwise.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

